# Lost Tortoise: Been missing for 2 years, Fremont, California



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi everyone, my name is Andrew. This is my second time being on the Tortoise forum and I am fairly new to this forum. I have concerns regarding my tortoise, who has been gone for approximately 2 or more years(he was lost in October, 2012, but I cannot recall the specific date). My tortoise got lost when I put him out in the front lawn, which is not fenced. I went into the house to get him something to eat, and then, 10 minutes later, he was gone. I dug and dug and dug at least 6 inches of loose soil around the lawn and my tortoise was still nowhere to be found(remember: I did all this digging right after I realized my tortoise was gone). I am sort of heartbroken, but I know I need to keep searching since that is the only way I can get my tortoise back.

What I did:At the very moment my tortoise was gone, I put up posters taped to the street utility poles around the neighborhood. Despite my very best efforts, my tortoise remained not to be found. I even rang doorbells(pretty much all the houses in the neighborhood, which stretched for at least 3 blocks. I did this on the day the tortoise was gone at the very instant it disappeared and for several days after as well. 
Where I am now: So far, in this year, I have remained fairly inactive due to high school. I have very little time to search for my turtles. I live in my parent's house. I still have high hopes that my tortoise is at least in the hands of a well- intentioned neighbor or if it is not, it is still in the vicinity of my home. I want tips on how I can continue my search for the tortoise since I still have time on the weekends(an hour or two). 
Overall, my family members are really demotivated and do not seem to think my tortoise will be found, so at this note, I am alone on my search. Any suggestions are welcome and I would extremely appreciate it. Thank you very much.
Also, here is a picture of my tortoise in the bottom.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

hey dude! 2 years is a long time, I'm sorry but i don't think you are going to find him. but if i where u, i would keep posting flyers around and post a missing tort add on craigslist/ebay.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2014)

Salutations.
Russians ( which it is one) are roamers,. They wander for miles in the wild, I sadly suspect after 2 years, it is long gone. sorry.


----------



## Jodie (Nov 9, 2014)

Sorry. That sucks. Doesn't seem likely you will find him after that amount of time.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> hey dude! 2 years is a long time, I'm sorry but i don't think you are going to find him. but if i where u, i would keep posting flyers around and post a missing tort add on craigslist/ebay.



Hi, Russian/Sulcata/Tortoise, I have tried putting posters around the neighborhood, but not recently. I have posted an advertisement on Craigslist, designated it to be in the San Francisco Bay Area, but have gotten no response in regards to my tortoise(for the past two years). I thank you for the suggestion, though, and I will continue to put up posters around the neighborhood. My primary concern is that my tortoise probably did not go off on its own, since it disappeared within the first 15 minutes of my losing it. I assumed it was probably picked up by someone on the very day it was lost, so I rang doorbells. Most of the responses I got from most of my neighbors was either they never saw a tortoise, or they would help me in my search, but still have not seen the tortoise. Despite the tortoise being lost for a long time, I somehow still have this hope lingering in me saying that the tortoise is still near my home, though I do not know where. I would welcome any more tips.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

dude there is always hope! my neighbors lost a russian tort and they found it almost 2 years later!!!! it was only 1 house down from them!


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

dmmj said:


> Salutations.
> Russians ( which it is one) are roamers,. They wander for miles in the wild, I sadly suspect after 2 years, it is long gone. sorry.



I know for sure Russian Tortoise are roamers. In the wilderness of Central Asia, they could hike for many miles in the desert. But here in the bay area, I have this hunch that someone may have picked him up, though I am not sure if they sent my tortoise to an animal shelter. I feel sort of guilty that I have been inactive in my search for him, but I still need to keep trying. I looked at the Tri-City Animal shelter for my tortoise online, but no results showed up. Where could he possibly be?


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

what part of the bay area u at?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2014)

I agree with you.more than likely someone picked him up, not trying to be mean though.


----------



## wellington (Nov 9, 2014)

So sorry. Is it possible something, like a bird could have carried it off? What bird predators are in your area that you may see often? I would think that if one of your neighbors had him, they would have returned him to you. If it makes you feel better to keep looking, then do it, but, just don't get your hopes up. Two years, not that it can't happen, but it is a long time for a small tortoise that can travel many miles. Good luck in whatever you do. Really would be nice to hear that you found him.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> dude there is always hope! my neighbors lost a russian tort and they found it almost 2 years later!!!! it was only 1 house down from them!



If that is the case with your neighbors, then I will just have to keep looking for my tortoise. He must be close, even if he is not. I also observed his personality when I did have him. He usually buries himself in the soil in a nearby location. For example, this is not the first time I lost my tortoise. I actually lost my tortoise 3 times. For the purpose of simplicity, I will just describe the second time I lost my tortoise. In my second time of losing my tortoise, I also left him out in the front lawn, which is not fenced. He disappeared from my sight after I went inside the house to go get him some water to drink. At the time I searched for him, I found him under the bushes in my front lawn 2 weeks later(alive and well), so he must not have gone far even after 2 years either. I still have hope I will find my tortoise. Thank you for giving me that success story. I feel a little bit more motivated to search for my tortoise.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

wellington said:


> So sorry. Is it possible something, like a bird could have carried it off? What bird predators are in your area that you may see often? I would think that if one of your neighbors had him, they would have returned him to you. If it makes you feel better to keep looking, then do it, but, just don't get your hopes up. Two years, not that it can't happen, but it is a long time for a small tortoise that can travel many miles. Good luck in whatever you do. Really would be nice to hear that you found him.



Hi Wellington, I remember you replied to a post I posted on this forum two years ago. Remember? It was about the same tortoise I am finding now. I still have not found him. The birds in my area are not predatory. In my area, there are crows, songbirds, sea gulls, geese, blue jays. That is pretty much all that is at the top of my head, though I am sure there are much more birds to be found. In regards to a neighbor that could be in possession of my tortoise, it is probably my next door neighbor to the right of my house. I always seem to have a tendency to look around there(of course, after I receive permission from my neighbors). I still have hope that my tortoise is within the vicinity of my home and I will keep searching. Thanks for the reply and I hope this information will allow you to provide me with more advice and suggestions.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

i have seen a bluejay eat an alligator lizard!


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

dmmj said:


> I agree with you.more than likely someone picked him up, not trying to be mean though.



I understand what you are saying. It would be pretty interesting if I had found a tortoise roaming on the street, but I would always try to return the tortoise to its owner, because I know that's the right thing to do. Plus, that would save the owner his or her worries or anxiety of the missing tortoise. I am actually inclined to think that my tortoise is either still in my front lawn(still not fenced) or in the hands of a neighbor(most likely with good intentions). If a neighbor had my tortoise, he or she is probably taking good care of it, and that relieves me of my worries. But if my tortoise is roaming the streets(for 2 years), then he is probably either starving or hibernating(since it is close to winter here in the San Francisco Bay area). For me, I would just keep posting flyers around the neighborhood to raise awareness of my lost tortoise, since I have the inclination to think my tortoise is still in my neighborhood.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

wizard what par of the bay area do u live?


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i have seen a bluejay eat an alligator lizard!



Blue jays could not have eaten or carried away my Russian tortoise. After all, if he is still in the streets, he is probably buried deep beneath the soil. There is no way for blue jays to have brushed away that much soil.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wizard what par of the bay area do u live?



I live in the East Bay, specifically in Fremont, where the temperatures are very warm during the day, and mildly chill at night with soft winds.


----------



## wellington (Nov 9, 2014)

I believe crows and seagulls could carry a small russian out. However, if you don't think that would probably be the case, then keep looking. Start back to the beginning, as if you just lost him. Knock on the same neighbors doors and remind them you are still looking for your tortoise and show them a picture of him. Do the flyers as suggested and contact any local vets and rescues. When you do try to look for him, be sure it's not the hottest part of the day when he most likely would be trying to find a cool place. But, do look when the sun first comes out, he should be trying to warm himself up from the cooler night. Also be sure to look in taller grasses or around bushes. They don't like to be exposed with no cover and can still get sun in bushy areas that the sun filters through. 

Sorry, I don't remember, but I barely remember what happened last week, so don't feel bad
Good luck. Please be sure to let us know when or if you find him.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

oh i was just wondering if i lived close to you. i live in Alamo which is kinda far away.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

wellington said:


> I believe crows and seagulls could carry a small russian out. However, if you don't think that would probably be the case, then keep looking. Start back to the beginning, as if you just lost him. Knock on the same neighbors doors and remind them you are still looking for your tortoise and show them a picture of him. Do the flyers as suggested and contact any local vets and rescues. When you do try to look for him, be sure it's not the hottest part of the day when he most likely would be trying to find a cool place. But, do look when the sun first comes out, he should be trying to warm himself up from the cooler night. Also be sure to look in taller grasses or around bushes. They don't like to be exposed with no cover and can still get sun in bushy areas that the sun filters through.
> 
> Sorry, I don't remember, but I barely remember what happened last week, so don't feel bad
> Good luck. Please be sure to let us know when or if you find him.



It is currently at night where I live, so I will get up when the sun first comes out in the morning to look for him. As you have said, crows and seagulls have the potential of carrying away my Russian tortoise, but as you said again, I am more inclined to keep searching for my tortoise. As I have said before, this is not the first time I lost my tortoise. The second time I lost my tortoise, it took a lot of effort to find him. He was hidden beneath a bush, but not only that, he was beneath another layer of soil under a small pile of rocks. I then had to pull him(gently) out. I will stick to your advice of posting flyers around the neighborhood, contacting the local vet/shelter, and reminding neighbors.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> oh i was just wondering if i lived close to you. i live in Alamo which is kinda far away.



That is kind of far. Far up in the northern part of the bay area.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

i hope you find your little tort!


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> i hope you find your little tort!



Thank you for the reply. I sure hope I will find him, if not soon.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

wizardman55x said:


> It is currently at night where I live, so I will get up when the sun first comes out in the morning to look for him. As you have said, crows and seagulls have the potential of carrying away my Russian tortoise, but as you said again, I am more inclined to keep searching for my tortoise. As I have said before, this is not the first time I lost my tortoise. The second time I lost my tortoise, it took a lot of effort to find him. He was hidden beneath a bush, but not only that, he was beneath another layer of soil under a small pile of rocks. I then had to pull him(gently) out. I will stick to your advice of posting flyers around the neighborhood, contacting the local vet/shelter, and reminding neighbors.



Also, I just wanted to say that your suggestion is a great suggestion. If I started searching for my tortoise just as I have been in the beginning, then I would probably be more efficient, since my top priority would be finding the tortoise. In the end, if I ever did find my tortoise, I will have spent less time and more effort in searching for him.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 9, 2014)

wizardman55x said:


> Also, I just wanted to say that your suggestion is a great suggestion. If I started searching for my tortoise just as I have been in the beginning, then I would probably be more efficient, since my top priority would be finding the tortoise. In the end, if I ever did find my tortoise, I will have spent less time and more effort in searching for him.


 This note is for Wellington.


----------



## wellington (Nov 10, 2014)

Hey, after two years, most would have probably given up altogether. Your still hoping and wanting to try and find him. They are much harder to find then say a dog. It sounds like you did all you could in the beginning and want to still continue. Don't get hard on yourself, you did good. Don't forget to look past your neighbors that are right next to you. My son found a russian a few years back and he was only missing for a day and he managed to travel a couple blocks from his home and this was in a very busy neighborhood of chicago. Good luck again.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 10, 2014)

wellington said:


> Hey, after two years, most would have probably given up altogether. Your still hoping and wanting to try and find him. They are much harder to find then say a dog. It sounds like you did all you could in the beginning and want to still continue. Don't get hard on yourself, you did good. Don't forget to look past your neighbors that are right next to you. My son found a russian a few years back and he was only missing for a day and he managed to travel a couple blocks from his home and this was in a very busy neighborhood of chicago. Good luck again.



So, an update on my progress in searching for my tortoise. I have talked to pretty much all the neighbors in and next to my block, except my next door neighbors. I will try to talk to my next door neighbors next. Overall, most of my neighbors said they did not see my tortoise. Other neighbors suggested that I post flyers at the grocery store so that people can walk by and see that a tortoise is missing. I think that would be a brilliant idea. I also gave my cell phone number to a couple neighbors who wanted to help out, so we could stay in touch. For me, I still have a hunch my tortoise is hiding in my lawn or backyard because there are plenty of vegetables for him to eat in the backyard. Perhaps he may be hiding in my next door neighbor's yard. Who knows?


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 12, 2014)

I would offer a reward. If I lost my tortoise (or any beloved pet), I'd work out a way to offer a considerable reward. I think either someone has him or your beloved tortoise is gone. Maybe some cold-hard cash would persuade someone to step forward after this many years. Good luck to you!


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 12, 2014)

Keep on trying and We all wish a happy ending even after so long......Best wishes.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 14, 2014)

I love the fact your not giving up and you could be right, he may still be in the area. I wish you all the best.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 15, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I would offer a reward. If I lost my tortoise (or any beloved pet), I'd work out a way to offer a considerable reward. I think either someone has him or your beloved tortoise is gone. Maybe some cold-hard cash would persuade someone to step forward after this many years. Good luck to you!



Your idea seems like a great idea. Maybe I should try giving cash as a reward for those who find and return my tortoise.


----------



## wizardman55x (Nov 15, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I love the fact your not giving up and you could be right, he may still be in the area. I wish you all the best.



Thank you very much for the reply.


----------

